# Trailer advice



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2009)

I need some opinions. I'm re-doing the bunks on my trailer and currently the boat hangs off the back of the bunks by about two feet. Unfortunately I don't have any room to move the winch post forward. Do you all think it would be okay to put longer bunks on the trailer which would hang off the back two feet, or should i go ahead and extend the tongue by adding a folding tongue (which would cost much more)? 

My only fear is that if the bunks hang off the back too far they wont really be supporting the stern and would be prone to warping.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Previous post...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1337955167


I'd lengthen the tongue or add a swingaway tongue for more length.
Transom should be fully supported to prevent hull damage!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Previous post...
> 
> http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1337955167
> 
> ...



My gheenoe extends 6" past the ramps on my trailer as far as the hull goes, and then the jack plate and engine are out even farther; You're saying I should move my winch up a foot to better accomodate it further into the trailer?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2009)

OK, so lenghten the trailer tounge instead of the bunks is the general consenses. Next up, the square tubing for my trailer tounge is 2x2 (outside to outside) and the smallest swing-away bracket I've been able to locate is 2x3. Any suggestions on where I can find a 2x2 bracket or is there a reason why they wouldn't make one?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've never seen one for a 2x2 tongue, if you can't find one just go buy a new longer piece of 2x2 and make a new tongue. It will actually be cheaper as the swing kits are usually north of $75 and a piece of length of 2x2 should cost maybe $40 or so on the high side.

Matt: yes if the transom hangs off the bunks it can eventually cause damage to the hull bottom, especially if you have a jackplate which makes the engine hangs further back. You should move the boat up on the trailer until the bunks extend a few inches past the end of the hull.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> I've never seen one for a 2x2 tongue, if you can't find one just go buy a new longer piece of 2x2 and make a new tongue. It will actually be cheaper as the swing kits are usually north of $75 and a piece of length of 2x2 should cost maybe $40 or so on the high side.
> 
> Matt: yes if the transom hangs off the bunks it can eventually cause damage to the hull bottom, especially if you have a jackplate which makes the engine hangs further back. You should move the boat up on the trailer until the bunks extend a few inches past the end of the hull.


My bunks arent very long, if i move the boat up any further forward the boat might be leaning forward off the bunks lol...My trailer is a huge piece of garbage :-[


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2009)

> > I've never seen one for a 2x2 tongue, if you can't find one just go buy a new longer piece of 2x2 and make a new tongue. It will actually be cheaper as the swing kits are usually north of $75 and a piece of length of 2x2 should cost maybe $40 or so on the high side.
> >
> > Matt: yes if the transom hangs off the bunks it can eventually cause damage to the hull bottom, especially if you have a jackplate which makes the engine hangs further back. You should move the boat up on the trailer until the bunks extend a few inches past the end of the hull.
> 
> ...


Maybe you could use a forward roller or rig up some forward bunks (i've seen a few on here). Either way you want the boat all the way on the bunks. My boat is hanging off the back by 2 ft and the end of the bunks have worn away at the hull where they stop. At least bunks are easier to replace than the trailer tongue :-/.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I would leave the boat as it sits on the trailer. Extend bunks to support transom. Have someone weld you some angled supports from the rear of the trailer to the bottom of the unsupported bunks. Bolt and go. Clear as mud?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Easy enough to through bolt and u-bolt an extension on to the tongue.
Minimum of 12 inch overlap on the two 2x2 tongue sections.


----------

